# US citizen Petitioning for French citizen fiance



## biamnry (Apr 19, 2011)

Once my fiance gets the visa and we are married he will apply for a permenant resident card. while that is in process. Will we be able to travel outside the US?

Our plan is to get married stay in miami for about a month, go back to france for a couple of months and then come back to US. He would apply for residency before we went back to Paris that way the process is already started.

Any opinions please would be great thanks B


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

biamnry said:


> Once my fiance gets the visa and we are married he will apply for a permenant resident card. while that is in process. Will we be able to travel outside the US?
> 
> Our plan is to get married stay in miami for about a month, go back to france for a couple of months and then come back to US. He would apply for residency before we went back to Paris that way the process is already started.
> 
> Any opinions please would be great thanks B


Depending on the entry method but in most cases its wise to not leave the US until the greeen card is in your hand


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

biamnry said:


> Once my fiance gets the visa and we are married he will apply for a permenant resident card. while that is in process. Will we be able to travel outside the US?
> 
> Our plan is to get married stay in miami for about a month, go back to france for a couple of months and then come back to US. He would apply for residency before we went back to Paris that way the process is already started.
> 
> Any opinions please would be great thanks B


He will need an advance parole document in hand before he leaves.

Missing interviews and/or biometric appointments may really mess up his immigration journey.


----------



## biamnry (Apr 19, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> He will need an advance parole document in hand before he leaves.
> 
> Missing interviews and/or biometric appointments may really mess up his immigration journey.


If he came to the US on a K-1 visa and he applied after we got married for a grrencard, would getting an advanced parole and leaving for Paris still mess up his greencard process?

Also how long does it usually take to get an advanced parole? How long can you be out of the country for?

Thanks again B


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

biamnry said:


> If he came to the US on a K-1 visa and he applied after we got married for a grrencard, would getting an advanced parole and leaving for Paris still mess up his greencard process?
> 
> Also how long does it usually take to get an advanced parole? How long can you be out of the country for?
> 
> Thanks again B


If he leaves without adance parole, his green card process dies. It would then take 10 months or so to bring him back to the US on a CR1 immigrant visa, with all the costs and paperwork to be processed again.

Budget 90 days from filing for the advance parole to arrive. It may be quicker.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I am confused. You post that he and you want to stay in France. So why the K1 process?


----------



## biamnry (Apr 19, 2011)

twostep said:


> I am confused. You post that he and you want to stay in France. So why the K1 process?


No I said we would only go back to france for a couple of months. If we were to stay in france for longer then obviously we wouldn't get the K-1 but were not so that is the plan. We want to be able to get him a greencard now so we dont have to worry abt it in the future.


----------



## biamnry (Apr 19, 2011)

Fatbrit said:


> If he leaves without adance parole, his green card process dies. It would then take 10 months or so to bring him back to the US on a CR1 immigrant visa, with all the costs and paperwork to be processed again.
> 
> Budget 90 days from filing for the advance parole to arrive. It may be quicker.


I understand that his greencard application would be terminated if he left w/o an advanced parole. What i'm wondering is, would it still complicate his application even if he got a parole? Also how long can he be out of the US with the parole?

90 days? it will take him 90 days to get the parole? How long does it usually take to get a greencard?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

biamnry said:


> No I said we would only go back to france for a couple of months. If we were to stay in france for longer then obviously we wouldn't get the K-1 but were not so that is the plan. We want to be able to get him a greencard now so we dont have to worry abt it in the future.



Please read up on it - travels while on GC are limited and you will "have to worry about it" in certain increments.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

biamnry said:


> I understand that his greencard application would be terminated if he left w/o an advanced parole. What i'm wondering is, would it still complicate his application even if he got a parole? Also how long can he be out of the US with the parole?
> 
> 90 days? it will take him 90 days to get the parole? How long does it usually take to get a greencard?



with advance parole you can leave ..but even with that there is no guarantee you will get back in ..thats why we are cautious about recommending it 

green card can take 6 months or more to arrive


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

biamnry said:


> I understand that his greencard application would be terminated if he left w/o an advanced parole. What i'm wondering is, would it still complicate his application even if he got a parole? Also how long can he be out of the US with the parole?
> 
> 90 days? it will take him 90 days to get the parole? How long does it usually take to get a greencard?


If he leaves without his advance parole, he *will not *be allowed to complete his green card application and would need to start at the beginning with a fresh application. If he leaves with his advance parole, he *should* be able to complete the process on return provided he doesn't miss any interviews or deadlines. No idea whether there's a time limit. to it If he wants to leave for a week or two, you'll possibly be okay. If that turns into months or more, you'll be missing interviews and it'll die anyway.

Green card takes anywhere from 4 months up to many years. Six months would be a good guess.


----------

